# GM vs Dodge



## DL Rupper (Dec 16, 2008)

I've been telling my son for years that if he buys another truck to get the Dodge.  Well last week he bought a loaded Chevy 1500 Silverodo Z-71 4x4.  He got $7,000 off the 2009 sticker price.  He also got more than he bargained for.   The transmission clanked once at 50 miles and by 198 miles it was totally gone.  They are replacing the whole trans as soon as they get a new one off the assembly line.  He tried to get a new truck since it failed so soon, but they just smiled and said no.  The only thing they are doing besides replacing the trans on a brand new truck is extending the warranty to 48 mos/60,000 miles.

Shoulda , coulda, didn't buy a Dodge    :laugh: Now he's driving a rental Buick 4dr sedan instead of a new truck. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: Just another I told you so from the old man. :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 16, 2008)

Re: GM vs Dodge

Now DL we all know that you sliped under that chevy hood and poured syrup into the trans just so you could tell your son "I told you" :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 16, 2008)

Re: GM vs Dodge

I know DL could not wait to get that story on here, they will get it right.  He did not have the Allison in that 1/2 ton.  

NOW, the local Chevy dealer called me today.  He has a new 2007 3/4 ton, 4x4, 6.0, automatic, power windows, power seats, steering wheel controls and lots more on it than I can remember.  The window sticker is $32,400 (close).  GMAC told them to get rid of it.  The new price is $18,300.00.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 17, 2008)

Re: GM vs Dodge

Just to mess with DL a bit. My neighbor who had bought a new 08 Dodge Diesel Mega Cab. Had nothing but problems with it. The O2 sensor kept going out on all that new smog junk. Every couple of weeks he was in a different truck. Dodge never could get it fixed.
He finally got an attorney and is now driving a new ( Ken is going to like this ) 2500HD 4x4 Diesel. Now I'm back to trying to slap the smile off his face when he keeps passing me blowing the horn!!


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 17, 2008)

Re: GM vs Dodge

Hey, I just talked to the Dodge dealer and he said while the negotiations with GM were going on over a possible merger, it was mutually agreed to keep the Dodge truck line over the GM trucks.

He also told me all 3 new diesels (2007 +) were having troubles with the new emission control systems.  Dodge is using the Mercedes system that works in Eurpoe with their emission standards.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 17, 2008)

Re: GM vs Dodge

Now DL why do you want to start a rumor like that   You know Dodge will not take over Chevy :laugh: Just the Dodge dealer pumping his chest and wishing :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 17, 2008)

Re: GM vs Dodge

Chelse, It's sure enuff the truth  :laugh: Would I spread rumors? :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 17, 2008)

Re: GM vs Dodge

Well, how many fumes have you sniffed today   :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 17, 2008)

Re: GM vs Dodge

Just read where Cry will be closing all plants for 30 days. http://www.al.com/newsflash/busines...ss-91/1229553021128060.xml&storylist=business


----------



## LEN (Dec 18, 2008)

Re: GM vs Dodge

Well the dodge Diesels do go TU too. My son who is a Diesel mech. could not find the problem with his(newer model, nice truck) had some kind of miss while towing. Took the Dodge shop a couple weeks of parts changes with no luck(and they had all the test gear). And finally put in a factory fresh motor, under warrentee. Happy kid, hell kid he's 38.

LEN


----------



## Kirk (Dec 18, 2008)

Re: GM vs Dodge

Get a good truck. Buy a Ford! The other two companies are not going to be around to honor that extended warranty.


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 18, 2008)

Re: GM vs Dodge

Hey Kirk, this thread is just about GM vs Dodge.  We all know about them bad ol Ford 6.0 L Power Strokes. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh: I really wouldn't give 2 cents for any of the newer low sulfer  burners  (2007 + diesels).


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 18, 2008)

Re: GM vs Dodge

Boy DL, glad my 2006 GMC's don't fall into your catagory.  GM stated today that they are NOT in negeotations with Chrysler to merge.  MY GM dealer told me that the only thing they want out of Chrysler is the Jeep and Mini Van's, not the trucks.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 18, 2008)

Re: GM vs Dodge

Now I could accept the jeep and vans as being good enough to sport the bow tie. :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 18, 2008)

Re: GM vs Dodge

Well as a true Chevy lover, I must say I would rather push a chevy than drive a Dodge, or a Ford. But Nash has stated a very nice thing to support bow ties on Jeeps. :laugh:


----------



## bpe (Feb 7, 2009)

Re: GM vs Dodge

All newer diesels with egr and dpfs are having issues. Cummins are the strongest and all made from early 07 back are great engines. late 07 up have egr and dpfs and they are destroying the turbos with smut. Exception to this is the truck that pulls loads 90% of the time, they're trouble free. They get hot enough exhaust to burn off smut. This will eventually be worked out, but for now.......Many with new trucks are removing egr and dpf, loosing their warranty in order to keep out of shop. This is unlawful. I personally won't buy a newer diesel truck.


----------



## deniloo (Feb 8, 2009)

RE: GM vs Dodge

Hey Ken wish I could come get that new 2007 for 18k! I have the same truck but I paid the sticker price for it in 2007........! I was lucky with my 5th wheel though. It was a new never titled 2003 and I bought it in 2005 at a great discounted price. Because it was never titled it still had full warrenty on it too! Not one problem with it so far! I would not hesitate to buy another Gulf Stream! Has been a good investment for us!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Re: GM vs Dodge





> bpe - 2/7/2009 6:16 PM All newer diesels with egr and dpfs are having issues. .



I take exception to that broad statement. While there are issues with some DPF systems they are far from all inclusive. I know of no one personally who has had problems with the DPF on their new trucks. My truck has been trouble free. Many of those having problems have added tuners and/or other performance type parts. Those running stock trucks, overall have fewer problems. 

It will be interesting to see how the new emission systems are working 5 years down the road!

I have owned all three, Ford, GM, & Dodge. All performed well! The Chevy is my personal favorite to date.

Happy Camping!


----------



## bpe (Feb 8, 2009)

Re: GM vs Dodge

I'm in Houston, Tx and there is literally thousands of dually diesels here. I work construstion and talk to a lot of owners of these trucks. Anyone I've talked to are having problems with these newer emmision diesels. You are very fortunate if yours is trouble free. You can go to the Ford, Chevy or Dodge diesel forums and you'll find lots of individuals filing under "lemon laws" getting a buy back from manufacture. Some dealers, very large dealers, are removing dpf and egr in order to fix trucks where as manufacturer has run out of parts to fix the trucks. This is illegal but its going on. A good friend of mine has had his diesel in shop 5 times in the last year and has sit at dealership for over a month the last time. It also seems no one using these trucks strickly for work, pulling loads all the time, has any problems. Under slow traffic, no load, the dpf cannot burn off the smutt sent to it by the egr when it regenerates.  Exhaust don't get hot enough. Smutt builds up in turbo causing failure. Yes and you're right about people adding tuners to these diesels. They cause additional smoke usually which worsens the problem. The one manufacturer meeting 2010 emmisions standard is having the most problems. All will have to comply to this next year. 5 years down the road will be interesting. As for me, I'm sticking with pre egr and dfp diesels for now.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 9, 2009)

Re: GM vs Dodge

I totally agree that you have to work a diesel.   I would take a guess that over 1/2 the diesel engines in pickups are not being worked or driven enough to justify the cost of buying or ownership.  I was told over 20 years ago, by a dealer, that you had to drive a diesel 50,000 miles a year to justify it.  With today's cost of the diesel option, who knows what that figure has gone to.  Surely it has possibly doubled.  If you want to drive your pickup like a car, buy gas.
I actually have one of my diesels for sale.  After 2 1/2 years, it has 26,000 miles on it.  Love the truck, just tired of "justifying" it.


----------



## NC Hauler (Feb 9, 2009)

Re: GM vs Dodge

bpe, show me where on 'thedieselplace",(GMC/Chevy Duramax Forums) that LOT'S of people are turning there new diesels in and are having TONS of problems with the new ones  I've not seen, or experienced it. Sig. TV has 16,000 miles on it and the DPF, other than lousy mileage when going through regen, that's about the extent of the bad part of the new emissions. Emissions aren't going away, like it or not, it's the law. My truck is stock and runs like a champ, I've had an LB7, LLY and now the LMM duramax/Allison and this by far is the strongest of the three. Show me some of these links where all these people are turning the new diesels in under the Lemon Law, haven't seen or heard of them.  As to Dodge buying part of GM, not going to happen. Fiat bought into Dodge to help them out some. You say some dealers are removing the egr's and the dpf's!! Son, I find it hard to believe that dealerships are out there breaking the law by removing these required emissions. Buy backs, trouble in the thousands???? back it up with proof. Go to "thedieselplace" and pose that statement on the LMM board and get educated.


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 9, 2009)

Re: GM vs Dodge

Goodness gracious what did I start.  I still wouldn't own a 2007 or newer diesel period.  My ol 2003 Dodge Cummins keeps on truckin and it's paid for. :laugh: Besides the new party in power will have them all diesels outlawed in favor of greenie trucks before you know it. :approve:


----------



## NC Hauler (Feb 9, 2009)

RE: GM vs Dodge

Hey, my 07.5' is paid for also, but I'll agree that by the time the "new power" is done, diesels may be gone, or so "green' they won't be able to tow much of anything.


----------



## bpe (Feb 10, 2009)

Re: GM vs Dodge

go to Dodge Cummins Diesel forum and read. There's plenty. Not trying to upset anyone. I'm not giving any name of the dealerships removing these emmisions. It was a either go to court over truck or fix truck (out of parts). It's illegal. And if you work your truck, you're not going to have problems with smut buildup. You need to take account in the fact that I'm in Houston, TX. It's nothing uncommon to set in traffic at a light 20 minutes. This also could go on for block after block. I was just in a traffic jam on I-45 and idled for over an hour and traveled only 2 miles. This equals a trip to the dealership to get smut removed and if it's put off(cel on), it'll get the turbo. Would chat longer but got to go.


----------



## NC Hauler (Feb 10, 2009)

Re: GM vs Dodge

So now it's just Dodge that has the issue. I don't care where your from, I don't see it in NY and I bet they can sit at stop lights for awhile  also. I don't see Dodge having the issues that your talking about either. You made a statement that a LOT of people are turning their new trucks back in under the Lemon Law, it's easy to look up, I'm not seeing a lot, not seeing very many at all compared to how many trucks have been sold by the big three. Oh, it's not "smut", it's soot. The DPF burns off the soot. You need to expand your search. As for dealers removing DPF's and egr's. I still find this hard to believe that they're breaking a federal law and not putting the issue back on the manufacturer.  EGR's have been around, since at least 05' on the diesels.  There are a LOT of drivers out there driving the new diesels with no mods, just like me and their Dodge, Ford or GM/Chevy's are doing fine. "Maybe" just in the Houston area, possibly but I tend to doubt that also. I have spent a lot of time on Dodge, Ford and GM forums reading about the "new" diesels and their DPF systems and other then Ford  shooting flames out the exhaust early in the game, and the lousy fuel mileage you get while going through regen, that's been about it, of course I'm talking the entire US, not just Houston TX.  Don't get me wrong, I think the DPF and some of this emissions "stuff" is a joke, but guess we better get use to it, I doubt very seriously it's going away. I will also figure that people will still buy the new ones, and they are. Hold on to yours and take real good care of it because if your waiting for the emissions to go away, they aren't. :disapprove:


----------



## bpe (Feb 10, 2009)

Re: GM vs Dodge

5.9's are getting hard to find here. Never intended to start an agruement with you. Cheers.


----------



## raskal (Feb 15, 2009)

RE: GM vs Dodge

Just had the EGR replaced on our 07 GMC dually (under warrantee - 46K miles) while sitting for the winter in the SW.  Have not been towing the 5er since October and was assuming the dirty fuel in the desert and border of Mexico had been the problem ... still think that has something to do with it as the engine "noticed" something after a fuel stop in Nogalas.  All-in-all, happy with the GMC and the mileage either hooked or not.

We hook back up mid-March for a short tow into west central New Mexico for the summer.


----------

